# لماذا نجادل بعض



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا دخلت المنتدى معتقده بأن الجميع مسيحيين ولا توجد اي مناقشات مع اي ديانه اخرى
انا اقترح بان لا يفتح مواضيع لنقض الديانات
جميعنا نؤمن بالله  وكل منا يؤمن بأنبياء 
فمثلاً الذين يدينون الديانه اليهوديه يؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء عدا الرسول محمد عليه السلام
وكذلك المسيحيين 
اما نحن المسلمين فنؤمن بجميع الأنبياء بلا إستثناء نحن لسنا افضل منكم وانتم لستم افضل منا
نحن جميعاً سواسيه ولم يأمرنا ديننا بأن نقول بأنكم على خطأ كذلك انتم لم يأمركم المسيح عليه السلام بأن تخطأوؤا غيركم وانتم أعلم بكتابكم مني
اود ان استمتع بمحتويات المنتديات دون شتم لعقائد الآخرين اعلم بانني في موقع مسيحي لكن ديني لا يمنعني بأن اخذ العلم من المسيحي او اليهودي
فلماذا نتناحر في ما بيننا لماذا لا نجعل الله هو من يحكم 
فهو من انزل جميع الكتب و ارسل الأنبياء فلنكن مسؤولين امام الله عما اعطانا وليس نناقض ما اعطى غيرنا 
ارجو  من الجميع إستخدام المنطق ومن يريد ترك الإسلام فليتركه هو حر في ذلك 
وكذلك المسيحي لو يود ان يعتنق الإسلام فلا ضير من ذلك فهو حر ايضاً المهم ان نكون اخوه في الله وليس اكثر 
ارجو من القائمين على المنتدى حذف المنتدى الخاص بحوار الأديان لأنه يسيء بشده إلى كتاب الله والله هو الوحيد الذي يعلم كل كلمة ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم فلا تسألوا كثيراً لأن البشر لا يعلمون ماذا يريد الله بتلك الآيات فكما في الإنجيل كله يتحدث المسيح بالأمثال فكذلك القرآن يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى "وضربنا لهم الأمثال" صدق الله العظيم
فأنا لم ادخل لأنني شعرت بنقص في ديني على الإطلاق
وشكرا جزيلاً لكم لو تكرمتم بتنفيذ مقترحي 
ولا ننسى جميعاً بأن واحد من المسيحيين لا يمثل الديانه المسيحيه وكذلك المسلمين


----------



## Alexander.t (15 سبتمبر 2010)

روحى اطلبى الطلب ده من المنتديات الاسلاميه ولو وافقو احنا مش هنوافق برضه


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب إذا كانت النتيجه هي نفسها انكم لن توافقوا ليش اتعب نفسي واطلب من المنتديات الإسلاميه ذلك
ذلك اولاً ثانياً انا مشتركه فقط في هذا المنتدى 
واريد اخذ العلم وليس المناقضات بيننا وبينكم
لو عندك مواقع مفيده ومسيحيه دلني عليها وانا سوف اترك المنتدى 
و سوف اقول شكراً لكم على إستضافتي لمدة نص يوم


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخت العزيزه حنان انتى بالطبع مرحب بكى اى وقت فى منتدانا
ولكن اذا كنتى تشترطين لوجودك  اغلاق المنتديات الحواريه فنحن نعتذر لكى عن تلبية طلبك 
وللعلم نحن نمنع ونحذف فورا اى مشاركات مسيئه من الطرفين وفى موضوع مثبت فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى مخصص لهذا الغرض التبليغ عن المُشاركات المُخالِفة  
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*غريبه نقل المنتديات ليه 

مش المفروض نتجادل و نشوف مين الصح 

يعني احنا كافين خيرنا 

قرأنك في اكثر من ايه تتحدث عن تحريف كتابنا و كفرنا و شركنا 

ياتري لما نشوف الكلام ده نسكت و خلاص

كتابك ابتدي بالتكفير يبقي هلما نتحاجج 
*​


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اقترح لنفسي حل بأن لا ادخل ذلك المنتدى واضل استفيد من علمكم بطريقه تريحني
فانا قرأت للتو سخريه من صيام المسلمين وكيفية قرآئتهم للقرآن 
بالرغم من ان الصيام واجب في جميع الديانات 
انا هنا ليس من اجل ان افتي ولن ادخل في نقاشات تسيء لأي طرف
وشكراُ لترحيبك وانا اعتذر عن كل مسلم اساء لكم اما للديانه المسيحيه فسوف يحاسبه الله
لان الله يأمرنا بأن نؤمن بالديانات الآخرى ونؤمن بالتوراه والإنجيل 
وكل مسلم يسيء لكم دعوه يقول مايشاء ولا تأخذوا بكلامه على الإطلاق لأنه لا يقول كلامه هو بل كلام مجموعه تريد تشويه صورة الإسلام امام الديانات الأخرى ونحن اعلم بهم منكم
وانتم ارتقوا بأنفسكم عن الإساءه لديننا الإسلامي وبهذا نكون اخوة في الله


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hanan hussein قال:


> انا اقترح لنفسي حل بأن لا ادخل ذلك المنتدى واضل استفيد من علمكم بطريقه تريحني
> فانا قرأت للتو سخريه من صيام المسلمين وكيفية قرآئتهم للقرآن
> بالرغم من ان الصيام واجب في جميع الديانات
> انا هنا ليس من اجل ان افتي ولن ادخل في نقاشات تسيء لأي طرف
> ...



*جميل اذن اؤمني بالمسيح و بموسي و الانبياء 

و طبقي شريعه العهد القديم و العهد الجديد و الشريعه الأسلاميه 

و يا لها من تناقض 
*


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

عفواً مافهمت اين التناقض 
هل لأني اؤمن بجميع الديانات فيها تناقض 
رغم اني قلت لن ادخل في حوار إلا انني مجبره على الرد
الست انت تؤمن بالعهد القديم والعهد الجديد يعني بموسى وجميع الأنبياء قبله
و بعيسى عليه السلام
فما المشكله إذا الإسلام يجمع كل الديانات وكل الأنبياء


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

إضافه لكلامي هل انت تطبق ما يمليه عيسى  عليه السلام عليك ام بما جاء به موسى
وناموس موسى من اعقد شريعه قرائتها فهل تطبق تلك العقيده انت بحذافيرها
بالتأكيد لا فأنت تصلي كما شرحتم لي كما امركم عيسى عليه السلام وليس موسى عليه السلام وكذلك نحن نصلي كما امرنا محمد عليه السلام


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Hanan Hussein قال:


> عفواً مافهمت اين التناقض
> هل لأني اؤمن بجميع الديانات فيها تناقض
> رغم اني قلت لن ادخل في حوار إلا انني مجبره على الرد
> الست انت تؤمن بالعهد القديم والعهد الجديد يعني بموسى وجميع الأنبياء قبله
> ...



*هههههه لا استني استني 

اولا الأسلام لم يأتي بشيء جديد سوي الدعوي العامه لتكفير كل من ليس مسلم 

بالأضافه للجهاد ضد كل من لم يحرم ما حرمه الله ورسوله 

اوكي دي اول شيء 

ثانيا يسوع المسيح له جه لم ينقض بل ارتقي بالتعاليم 

عموما الموضوع ده هيفيدك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53389

لما تقولي الأسلام جمع الديانات جمع ايه بالظبط 

هو اللي بيجمع بيكفر  و يقتل كل من ليس مسلما تابعا لمحمد 
*


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*عده مواضيع مفيده 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=885

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128020


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا اقترح بان لا يفتح مواضيع لنقض الديانات



لا يوجد مواضيع لنقد الديانات
يوجد مواضيع للتبشير و الكرازة كما أمرنا المسيح



> اود ان استمتع بمحتويات المنتديات دون شتم لعقائد الآخرين



لا نشتم أبدًا ، نحن فقط نتناقش من أجل الوصول للحق
و نتشارك الافكار



> اعلم بانني في موقع مسيحي لكن ديني لا يمنعني بأن اخذ العلم من المسيحي او اليهودي



خطأ ، دينك يمنعك



> فلماذا نتناحر في ما بيننا لماذا لا نجعل الله هو من يحكم



لأن الوقت الذي سيحكم فيه الله ، لن يكون هناك فرصة لأحد ان يصلح موقفه و يذهب الي الطريق الصحيح
فنحن نستغل الفرصة المعطاه لنا من قبل الله ، لكي نبحث عن الطريق
فليس من المنطقي ان ننتظر ان تنتهي الفرصة ثم نندم عليها



> فهو من انزل جميع الكتب و ارسل الأنبياء فلنكن مسؤولين امام الله عما اعطانا وليس نناقض ما اعطى غيرنا



نحن مسؤولين عما اعطانا فعلا
لكن نحن نحاول ان نُعطي هذا لغيرنا بدافع المحبة



> ارجو من الجميع إستخدام المنطق ومن يريد ترك الإسلام فليتركه هو حر في ذلك



ليس حر ، (من بدّل دينه فاقتلوه) رواه البخاري



> وكذلك المسيحي لو يود ان يعتنق الإسلام فلا ضير من ذلك فهو حر ايضاً المهم ان نكون اخوه في الله وليس اكثر



أكيد حر



> ارجو من القائمين على المنتدى حذف المنتدى الخاص بحوار الأديان



مرفوض ، يمكنك عدم دخول المنتدي اذا وجدتي الوضع صعب بالنسبة لكِ
لكن دعي غيرك يأخذ فرصته في البحث عن طريقه



> لأنه يسيء بشده إلى كتاب الله والله هو الوحيد الذي يعلم كل كلمة ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم



في أحيان كثيرة الرب يستخدم هذه الاساءة في قيادة الشخص نحو الإيمان



> فلا تسألوا كثيراً لأن البشر لا يعلمون ماذا يريد الله بتلك الآيات



انتم - كمسلمون - لا تعلمون
اما نحن فنعلم ماذا يريد الله بآياته في الكتاب المقدس
فـ الله لم يعطي لنا كلمته لكي تكون شفرة مبهمة ، بل ليعلن فيها بوضوح عن فكره و حكمته
و يدفعنا للبحث و الفهم ، ولا يمنعنا من التساؤل و التدقيق



> فكما في الإنجيل كله يتحدث المسيح بالأمثال فكذلك القرآن يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى "وضربنا لهم الأمثال" صدق الله العظيم



خطأ أيضًا ، المسيح تحدث بالأمثال مع البسطاء فقط و ليس (كل الانجيل) أمثال



> فأنا لم ادخل لأنني شعرت بنقص في ديني على الإطلاق



اهلا وسها بكِ علي أي حال و بأي سبب أدخلك الي منتدي الكنيسة
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> ذلك اولاً ثانياً انا مشتركه فقط في هذا المنتدى
> واريد اخذ العلم وليس المناقضات بيننا وبينكم



اذًا ادخلي الاقسام المسيحية
ولا تدخلي اقسام الحوار الاسلامي
المشكلة بسيطة​


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انا سوف أسالك سؤال واحد فقط
هل انزل الله الكتب السماويه كي يفسرها البشر
ام لأنه يريد ان يهدي البشر 
اما بقية كلامك فلن ارد عليك فالأيام سوف تجعلنا نفهم ماذا يقصد الله بتلك الآيات 
والله يهدينا جميعاً فكل واحد يغني على ليلاه
وسوف انتصر لنفسي بالخروج من المنتدى وشكراً جزيلاً على إستقبالكم سوف ابحث عن 
منتديات اجنبيه لأنها بالتأكيد سوف تكون افضل من المواقع العربيه لأن العرب بمسلميهم ومسيحيهم ليس فيهم خير لأوطانهم لأنه يظلون يتناقشون في امور ثانويه من قال صح ومن قال خطأ وينسون من انزل جميع الكتب هو الله 
وانا متأكده 100 بالمائه بأنك نفسك تشك في الكتاب المقدس لأن هناك آيات سوف تقف عندها طويلاً كما يقف المسلمون عند الكثير من الآيات في القرآن ما يجعل كل فئه تفسر الكتب السماويه بما يملي عليه العقل وذلك هو سبب تخلفنا وتخلفكم وهذا دليل اكبر على ان الله لا ينزل نفسه بمنزلة البشر ولو كانت الكتب السماويه تحتاج إلى تفسير لكان من المفترض ان يفسر التوارة موسى و الإنجيل عيسى والقرآن محمد ولكن لا يوجد اي احد منهم عليهم السلام اجمعين فعل ذلك لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يريد وفي ذلك حكمه سوف ندركها جميعاً وذلك سبب آخر لأن نوحد الله جميعاً لان الله انزل الكتب وهو اعلم بها منا فلا يوجد داعي بأن اواصل الحوار لانني كما اؤمن بصحة القرآن الكريم فأنا اؤمن كذلك بصحة الكتاب المقدس و كتب الصابئه


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hanan hussein قال:


> انا سوف أسالك سؤال واحد فقط
> هل انزل الله الكتب السماويه كي يفسرها البشر
> ام لأنه يريد ان يهدي البشر
> اما بقية كلامك فلن ارد عليك فالأيام سوف تجعلنا نفهم ماذا يقصد الله بتلك الآيات
> ...



*عزيزتي بكل احترام و توقير ليكي 

ازاي بتقولي بتؤمني بصحه الكتاب المقدس و قرأنك بيقول حرف 

انا لا اشك عزيزتي في كلمه الله الاني قبل ان اؤمن ايمان قلبي امنت ايمان عقلي و بدون العقل فالأيمان ليس له داعي 

مش عايزه تردي براحتك الأنك اصلا مقريتيش المواضيع 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا اقترح لنفسي حل بأن لا ادخل ذلك المنتدى واضل استفيد من علمكم بطريقه تريحني



حل مظبوط



> لان الله يأمرنا بأن نؤمن بالديانات الآخرى ونؤمن بالتوراه والإنجيل



خطأ ، الله يأمرك ان (تقولي) فقط انك تؤمنين بهم
لكن يقول انهم محرفين ، فهل تؤمنين بهم فعلا؟
لأنك لو كنت تؤمنين بالانجيل فالموضوع كبير
لأن الانجيل يقول ان المسيح هو الله و ان المسيح صُلب
هل تؤمنين بهذا؟

سامحيني لكن كلامك هذا مجرد انشاء
انتِ لا تفهمين حقيقة الاسلام لذلك لا تحدثينا عنه
لأننا سنصحح لك اخطاء كثيرة



> عفواً مافهمت اين التناقض
> هل لأني اؤمن بجميع الديانات فيها تناقض
> رغم اني قلت لن ادخل في حوار إلا انني مجبره على الرد
> الست انت تؤمن بالعهد القديم والعهد الجديد يعني بموسى وجميع الأنبياء قبله
> ...



المشكلة انه نحن نؤمن بالتوراه و بالانجيل لأن الانجيل لم يقل بأن التوراه محرفة
ولم يبطل ما قبله
أما القرآن فقد اتهم التوراه و الانجيل بالتحريف

و هذا اتهام باطل غير مقبول ، لذلك من المستحيل ان تكون هذه الكلمات من الله نفسه !!



> إضافه لكلامي هل انت تطبق ما يمليه عيسى عليه السلام عليك ام بما جاء به موسى



لا نعرف عيسي ، نعرف الرب يسوع المسيح
و نطبق الاثنين



> وناموس موسى من اعقد شريعه قرائتها فهل تطبق تلك العقيده انت بحذافيرها



ليس بحذافيرها ، ليس لأنها نُسِخت أو ما شابه
لكن لأسباب أخري ، أكبر من أن تعرفيها و انتِ مبتدئة في المسيحيات



> بالتأكيد لا



اول غلطة تقعين فيها ، و هي انك تقومين بالاجابة علي نفسك
و هذا غير لائق حواريا



> فأنت تصلي كما شرحتم لي كما امركم عيسى عليه السلام وليس موسى عليه السلام وكذلك نحن نصلي كما امرنا محمد عليه السلام



الامور لا تسير علي هذا النحو أبدًا



> انا سوف أسالك سؤال واحد فقط
> هل انزل الله الكتب السماويه كي يفسرها البشر



نعم ، الله انزل كتب سماوية لكي يفسرها البشر



> ام لأنه يريد ان يهدي البشر



و يريد ان يُهدي البشر طبعا



> لأنه يظلون يتناقشون في امور ثانويه من قال صح ومن قال خطأ وينسون من انزل جميع الكتب هو الله



كيف هي أمور ثانوية ، فنحن نتناقش في جملتك ذاتها
نتناقش في : هل من انزل هذه الكتب هو الله فعلا؟

و اعتقد ان هذا هو اهم سؤال في الحياه ، و ليست أمور ثانوية



> وانا متأكده 100 بالمائه بأنك نفسك تشك في الكتاب المقدس لأن هناك آيات سوف تقف عندها طويلاً كما يقف المسلمون عند الكثير من الآيات في القرآن



للأسف هذا ما تتوهمينه ، وهو غير صحيح بالمرة !!



> لان الله انزل الكتب وهو اعلم بها منا فلا يوجد داعي بأن اواصل الحوار لانني كما اؤمن بصحة القرآن الكريم فأنا اؤمن كذلك بصحة الكتاب المقدس و كتب الصابئه



يا عزيزتي انتي تقولين كلام نظري ليس له اي تطبيق
فإيمانك بالكتاب المقدس و بصحته لا يصلح مع إيمانك بصحة القرآن

فالكتاب المقدس يقول ان المسيح صُلب
و القرآن يقول ان المسيحلم يصلب
وهكذا الكثير

نصيحة ، لا تعتبري هذه الأمور ثانوية بل انها الاهم علي الاطلاق
استغلي الفرصة و ابحثي عن الطريق الصحيح​


----------



## Hanan Hussein (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت امل كثيراً بأن استفيد ولكني اعلن خروجي 
لأنني قد الهمني الله إلى الطريق الصحيح قبل ان ادخل المنتدى ولكني على مايبدو اخطأت الإختيار بدخولي
لن اجيب على أسألتكم لأنني اعلم اكثر منك بديانتك وبما يقصد الله بالأمثال للبسطاء كما تصفهم انت 
انا اخبرتكم بأن لدي قصور في فهم الديانه المسيحيه وليس الكتاب المقدس 
وهناك فرق شاسع بين ما تقوم به وبين ما يقوله الله فالله بالتأكيد لم يذكر كيف تصلي بالحركه 
يعني ترفع يدك اليمنى وتقول الآب و إلابن والروح القدس كلام
وكذلك لم يخبرنا الله في القرآن الكريم كيف نصلي بأن نقف ثم نركع ثم نسجد وتفاصيل الصلاه
لأن الله لم ينزل الكتب كي تعلمنا ماذا نعمل بالتفاصيل بل آيات نادره من تتحدث عن ذلك وليس بالتأكيد مقصود بها فأنا احب قراءة الإنجيل وقرأت جميع البشارات ولم اجد إطلاقاً كيف يصلي المرء بل عيسى من علمكم
سوف اجيب على سؤال واحد فقط وسوف تصدم من إجابتي انت قلت هل تؤمنين بأن يسوع المسيح هو الله اقول لك نعم آؤمن بشده ولكن ليس كما تفهم انت او كما يفهم المسيحيين او النصارى كما يجب ان نناديكم لأن المسحيين هم من سيؤمنون بالمسيح في آخر الزمان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hanan hussein قال:


> كنت امل كثيراً بأن استفيد ولكني اعلن خروجي
> لأنني قد الهمني الله إلى الطريق الصحيح قبل ان ادخل المنتدى ولكني على مايبدو اخطأت الإختيار بدخولي
> لن اجيب على أسألتكم لأنني اعلم اكثر منك بديانتك وبما يقصد الله بالأمثال للبسطاء كما تصفهم انت
> انا اخبرتكم بأن لدي قصور في فهم الديانه المسيحيه وليس الكتاب المقدس
> ...



*كنت عايز اعلق ع كلامك الاخير ده
لكن ملوش لازمه اضيع وقتي
هي كلمه واحده
عايزه تستمري معانا وتستفيدي اهلا وسهلا بيكي
مش عايزه مع السلامه طبعا
وربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hanan hussein قال:


> كنت امل كثيراً بأن استفيد ولكني اعلن خروجي
> لأنني قد الهمني الله إلى الطريق الصحيح قبل ان ادخل المنتدى ولكني على مايبدو اخطأت الإختيار بدخولي
> لن اجيب على أسألتكم لأنني اعلم اكثر منك بديانتك وبما يقصد الله بالأمثال للبسطاء كما تصفهم انت
> انا اخبرتكم بأن لدي قصور في فهم الديانه المسيحيه وليس الكتاب المقدس
> ...



*شوفي انا لو علقت هبقي مجنون 

بس انا من كلامك فاهم انك اما طفله صغيره 

اما واحده شكاكه و عندها اسئله كتير و حاجااااااااااااااااااااات كتير و داخله مش عارفه هي عايزه تعمل ايه 

كلامك عن القرأن و الكتاب المقدس و المسيحيه يدل انك لا تفقهين اي شيء في الأتنين 

ربنا يشفي و هصليلك كتير 
*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*المشكلة يا اخت حنان اننا لسنا نحن من نناقض ...
للاسف قرأنك كفر كل الذين يتبعون دينا غير الاسلام !! 
متناسيا ان اليهود و المسيحيين يعبدونه هو نفسه

و لكنه كفرنا و حقد علينا بل امر بقتلنا ! 

النقض  و العنصرية قرأنك من بدأ فيها 


اما جوابا على سؤالك فهذه المنتديات ابدا لن و لا تغلق لان منتدانا هو منتدى تبشيري
من اجل خلاصكم انتم و بالفعل شوف عيوني اعضاء دخلوا مسلمين الى المنتدى يدافعوا عند دينهم الاسلامي و اصبحوا مسيحيين و قبلوا المسيح له المجد 

و هذه هي وصية المسيح لنا التبشير بكلمته " اذهبوا في الارض و اعلنوا البشارة للخلق اجمعين "
لذلك لا مكان لاقتراحك هنا فكلمة المسيح ستنتشر ليحل  خلاصكم انتم من الذي أضلكم ​*


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ طارحة الموضوع
شكراً لإقتراحك، لكنه إقتراح لا يتماشي مع أهدافنا و أفكارنا.
ينتهي النقاش هنا و لا داعي لمضيعة المزيد من الوقت.


----------



## esamkoko123 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخت حنان كلامك بيناقض بعضه وانتى مش عايزه تفهمى وكلامك غريب وخصوصا جملتك الاخيره انك بتؤمنى ان المسيح هو الله لكن مش زى ماحنا فاهمين طيب اشرحيلنا ازاى. ربنا ينور طريقك ويهديكى لنور معرفته امين.*


----------

